# Angers Loire valley



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi all

might be heading north from Limoges to Normandy via Angers area in the morning.

Looks like some nice aires round there but are there Any must see places to visit around the area?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Barry.

Have you been to Oradour-sur-Glane? Google it. 
Must say its very emotional. Aires in village.

We stayed in a lovely village Mouliherne north of Saumur on the Loire. Wildcamped beside a lake 47°27'15.75"N 0° 0'26.09"E

Nice walk into town by lake.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Must agree with Nora+Neil. 
We had heard of Oradour before, but on our route home last month ( also via Limoges ) we found it within reach. 
A deeply impressive reminder of man's inhumanity to man.

And Les Andelys on the Seine is another worthwhile visit. Richard the Lionheart's castle is a must-see.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

yes we did Oradour today. I think it's the most dreadful most cowardly and evil incident we have come across. We read up on it all last night and decided to have a look today before heading north. How the Nazis could live with themselves after that. They were clearly not human.

We are currently 3 miles up the road on the aire at Javerdat which is lovely.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Blimey, Barry - are you still there? Maybe we could be meeting up after all.

Just a couple of days left here for us. Heating went on at home tonight  

Gerald


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep. Should have been home weeks ago. Forgot how far it was back. Doesn't look far on the map!

Where you off to?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Chateau at Angers is well worth visiting - mediaeval fortress. Also see the tapestry on display in the chateau: it represents The Revelation.
Not far to the east is Chinon - one of our favourite places. Again the chateau is worth spending some time in to absorb the history of a place that witnessed the activities of Henry II (of England) and Jeanne d'Arc.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. Just arrived so will have a look either this afternoon or in the morning


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Nice Aire at Montreuil Bellay Visit Chateau Neuf, not open on Mondays. A bit farther west little village of Saint-Clement-Des-Levees, nice Aire by the river, very relaxed. Follow the river westwards on the south bank to Champtoceaux another nice Aire in the middle of the town high above the river with lovely views. Hope this helps.
Olly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks

We are on the Aire at Bouchemain which appears to be free with EHU and services unless someone comes in the morning.

Had a trip into Angers this afternoon and the Castle is most impressive. 

Ended up on the scooter on the motorway to Paris though which wasn't planned but there you go.

Not sure what to do. I just spent ages on the Camping Car infos site translating places in Normandy on the coast and there are some great spots and we are running out of time!

Will have a look at the recommendations and make a decision in the morning.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

barryd said:


> Many thanks
> 
> We are on the Aire at Bouchemain which appears to be free with EHU and services unless someone comes in the morning...........
> 
> ...


We strayed there last May cost €10 (IIRC) and was full when we arrived early on a Sunday but thinned out a bit as the day went on.
A fantastic spot


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Bouchermaine is one of our favourite Aires, you can cycle to Angers off road all the way. 

They collect evenings and mornings so be prepared, showers are good too usually, does get busy at times. 

Mandy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers

according to the book it seems it's free out of season. We shall see. It's certainly noisy. Traffic and trains this morning and vans leaving early presumably to avoid paying!

Sorry guys not my favourite aire so far but if it is free that might explain why it wad full of French vans last night!

Cheers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers

according to the book it seems it's free out of season. We shall see. It's certainly noisy. Traffic and trains this morning and vans leaving early presumably to avoid paying!

Sorry guys not my favourite aire so far but if it is free that might explain why it wad full of French vans last night!

Cheers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers

according to the book it seems it's free out of season. We shall see. It's certainly noisy. Traffic and trains this morning and vans leaving early presumably to avoid paying!

Sorry guys not my favourite aire so far but if it is free that might explain why it wad full of French vans last night!

Cheers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry for duplicate posts. Don't know what's going on

anyway just got collored for 10.90e! So not free! Stupid aires boom says may-sept but clearly it's wrong. 

Bloke next door was having a right ding dong about it with the woman. I suppose it explains why most of the French cleared off at 7:30am!


----------

